# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی با Borland C++‎ Builder >  چگونگی نصب borland C++‎ builderx

## abbas_fadavi

سلام من تازه کارم
نمیتونم borland C++‎ builderx رو نصب کنم چون میگه java runtime را ندارد کسی نمیدونه چجوری میشه تهیه کرد

----------


## محمد میرمصطفی

تو خود سی‏دیش هست.

----------


## pejman1422000

منم همین مشکل رو دارم میشه بگید کجای cd است  :چشمک:

----------


## karzari

توی سی دی نیست باید اونو دانلود کنی با سرچ کردن لینکشو پیدا کن البته نمی تونی برنامه نویسی اینتر فیس کنی نمی دونم چرا اگه کسی میتونه به من هم یاد بده

----------

